# Ray-O-Vac Sportsman Premium Grade 2xDcell



## Yucca Patrol (Jan 29, 2009)

I just came across this light at an estate sale. It is in near mint condition with no scratches,dings, or interior corrosion. I popped 2 D cell batteries in and it fired right up Does anybody have an idea what it might be worth? Is there anybody out there that might be interested in acquiring it?





[/IMG]


----------



## Nitroz (Jan 29, 2009)

Not too much. I picked one up here in excellent condition with a larger head for $10 or $15 dollars.

I have yet to mod it, but it will get an LED eventually.


----------



## Mr_Light (Jan 29, 2009)

You might be interested in some of my modded Ray-O-Vacs.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/158873


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I think I will just hold onto it to remind me how flashlights used to look and perform.

But one day it might be fun to send it off to one of you crazy modders to make it into something really fun.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 31, 2009)

Get a 2D to 8AA battery carrier and 1 spacer cell. Then get 7 eneloops and 1 6 cell Mag xenon bulb.

That's all you need to wake it up and not do anything permanant. 

Now if you want to sell it to me, then that would be an even better idea!


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jan 31, 2009)

I think I have a 2C and 2D version of this light.. just sits as I am doing away with 2 cell incans as the batteries in them run down.


----------



## Backpacker Light (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/Rayovac-Flashlight-2-Cell-Sportsman-with-Ring-Hanger-2D-1965

I think this is your light, this example shown being a MIB from the mid-1960's showing a value of $5. The above site is a great place to research your vintage lights. 

Your ROV Sportsman is not an especially rare or valuable light, but it is well made, and definitely a classic and a keeper. Nice find!


----------

